# what royal morphs are best to breed with a bumblebee female



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

any advice grateful,for the best results.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

any other co dom or dominant male that you like the look of. Personally i think spinner blasts are stunning, so a pinstripe male would be good, i'd go for a double gene male aswell though rather than a single gene, something like a fire pin would be a good choice, giving you the chance to produce a 4 gene animal from it, and lots of variations.


----------



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------



## perkypiercer (Mar 21, 2012)

or a firefly? got a chance at some nice supers as well as fire bees : victory:


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

If you have patience then breeding in axanthic would potentiaally produce some very nice results a couple of generations down the line.


----------



## perkypiercer (Mar 21, 2012)

How old is she? no point getting a male yet if shes cb12/13, prices will go down before shes ready and you'll change your mind a lot between now and then


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

how do you define 'best'?


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

google genetic wizard and play about with the morph calculator its great, :blush:


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons

have a play!!!!


----------

